
What are the most interested questions you come across in Twitter? - sharath39
I&#x27;m working on a side project and need your help! Comment on this thread with twitter&#x27;s most interesting and valuable questions ever asked!
======
sharath39
Here's one example, a question asked by Erik Torenberg.

[https://twitter.com/eriktorenberg/status/1074354184344891392](https://twitter.com/eriktorenberg/status/1074354184344891392)

------
uberman
Questions Twitter may have asked itself like:

"What should be max tweet length?"

Questions Twitter users have asked about Twitter like:

"Why are you removing 3rd party API access?"

Questions that Twitter users have posed on the service to other users like:

"Ninjas Vs Pirates?"

Can you give us more context?

~~~
sharath39
Hey, here's what I meant. Questions that are relating to startups, habits,
mental health, mindfulness etc.

Here's one for example:
[https://twitter.com/eriktorenberg/status/1074354184344891392](https://twitter.com/eriktorenberg/status/1074354184344891392)

Hope this clarifies. Let me know your thoughts.

